# 40 years ago today



## Mad Mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Where did the time fly by?   It was the biggest slop hole i've ever raced at. I made the 13X main out of I think 120+ riders. Didn't win, but at least I finished in the middle......


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2021)

Mad Mike said:


> Where did the time fly by?   It was the biggest slop hole i've ever raced at. I made the 13X main out of I think 120+ riders. Didn't win, but at least I finished in the middle......
> 
> View attachment 1518378



Very cool! I wish I kept all my BMX stuff.


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 18, 2021)

So sick you still have it


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2021)

Great memories !!!!!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 25, 2021)

That’s Awesome … It was great fun hitting all the tracks/Tracks …


----------

